# Dorian Yates and his son reportedly sucker punch and stamp Temple Gym Manager



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

For six years Si Fanon has helped keep Temple the business it is and the time came to spread his wings and open his own venture not unlike when Dorian went alone from kerry kayes affiliation of CNP to create.his own line. Dorian found out and didn't take it well, he confronted Si in the gym and out of nowhere began punching him, once on the floor he began to stamp on him, at this point Lewis lion heart yates, dorians son and kickboxer bravely joined in soccer kicking downed victim Si.

The result was that si spent christmas day in ER and the 11 or so witnesses don't want to get involved.

Can anyone shed further light?

I do hope mods act with dignity and don't delete this like catholic administration covering for peodophiles, Si has a broken collarbone amongst other injuries.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Source of this mate?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

^ from the guy who got sucker punched and got stamped all over and head kicked and spent two days in hospital


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

sure the old bill will sort it out if a complaint has been made.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> ^ from the guy who got sucker punched and got stamped all over and head kicked and spent two days in hospital


So if he's told you personally, unless one of the witnesses is on this board then it's unlikely well be able to shed any light on it!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr Incredible said:


> ^ from the guy who got sucker punched and got stamped all over and head kicked and spent two days in hospital


I dont understand, you heard it from the actual guy, so who else is going to have more information?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure he s even going to old bill, just wants to move on and be round people interested in the sport, I wish him the best he has been very respectful and courtyous to me and their behaviour is beyond out of order, sounds like he was off his face as usual


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Mr Incredible said:


> ^ from the guy who got sucker punched and got stamped all over and head kicked and spent two days in hospital


man thats terrible, so no witnesses means hes goona get away with it?

ps, is that you in your pic?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

who was off his face?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> So if he's told you personally, unless one of the witnesses is on this board then it's unlikely well be able to shed any light on it!


correct, unless someone heard from another witness, bodybuilding is a small community


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> Not sure he s even going to old bill, just wants to move on and be round people interested in the sport, I wish him the best he has been very respectful and courtyous to me and their behaviour is beyond out of order, sounds like he was off his face as usual


So he wants it kept quiet, yet you start a thread about it on the most popular bodybuilding forum in the UK?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr Incredible said:


> Not sure he s even going to old bill, just wants to move on and be round people interested in the sport, I wish him the best he has been very respectful and courtyous to me and their behaviour is beyond out of order, sounds like he was off his face as usual


What you mean off his face as usual ?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

"HEY GUYS I HEARD SOME GOSSIP"


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

jaypricel19 said:


> man thats terrible, so no witnesses means hes goona get away with it?
> 
> ps, is that you in your pic?


Exactly, two bullys get away because people are cowards

not me in the pic mate no


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

The way your talking about it mate, sounds like you witnessed it.......................... So did you?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> So he wants it kept quiet, yet you start a thread about it on the most popular bodybuilding forum in the UK?


He got hurt bro, it was way out of order.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

maybe martin Scorsese will make a film out of the dark side of bodybuilding, with Robert de niro and joe pesci, and call it big fellows....lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Incredible said:


> For six years Si Fanon has helped keep Temple the business it is and the time came to spread his wings and open his own venture not unlike when Dorian went alone from kerry kayes affiliation of CNP to create.his own line. Dorian found out and didn't take it well, he confronted Si in the gym and out of nowhere began punching him, once on the floor he began to stamp on him, at this point Lewis lion heart yates, dorians son and kickboxer bravely joined in soccer kicking downed victim Si.
> 
> The result was that si spent christmas day in ER and the 11 or so witnesses don't want to get involved.
> 
> ...


why are we asked to act with dignity when a simple request from yourself to one of us to ask if this was allowed would of showed more respect to the MOD team and the board?? i know and Like Si but why do you feel it is ok to put UKM in the middle of something that is a personnel matter for Si?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

con..tro..ver..sial!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

With all due respect mate you come on here making accusations that no one can substanciate and remain anonymous with it so thread closed unless your willing to post your name and address with evidence so any cases of libel can be sent in your direction.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry paul its all yours


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr Incredible said:


> For six years Si Fanon has helped keep Temple the business it is and the time came to spread his wings and open his own venture not unlike when Dorian went alone from kerry kayes affiliation of CNP to create.his own line. Dorian found out and didn't take it well, he confronted Si in the gym and out of nowhere began punching him, once on the floor he began to stamp on him, at this point Lewis lion heart yates, dorians son and kickboxer bravely joined in soccer kicking downed victim Si.
> 
> The result was that si spent christmas day in ER and the 11 or so witnesses don't want to get involved.
> 
> ...


this sounds impartial. Are you a tabloid jouranlist by day per chance?

Strong last sentence. Ask for a favor and referer to the person you are asking the favor from as a paedophille sympathiser if they don't support you.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes business needs to happen outside the normal boundaries I suppose. Way of the world.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fvck it Yates is legend and if he punched him Id have kicked him!

lol!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Troll


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Its obviously a serious allegation to make especially when someones reputation is on the line. As has been said by others if there is no way of substantiating this allegation then its best left alone.

People are innocent until *PROVEN* guilty.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

@Milky is correct thread closed until you yourself disclose your identity or we hear from Si to allow this thread to continue.


----------

